

Trender.io - the top news from the best sources - olivernewth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tleshPiMTCQ

======
olivernewth
Please let us know what you think! We're trying to objectively find the themes
that are trending around the world and then the least biased place to read
about the theme. So there's four stages - we collect the stories from around
10 top new sources from around the world, collect trending data from sites
including Wikipedia and twitter, process them to find the trends and biases
and then output it into trending stories. It's for a project we've been
working on and all the code is open sourced so we would love any
contributions.

------
pre-show-mac
do you have a link to git or anything?

~~~
olivernewth
Yeah, see [http://github.com/trender-io](http://github.com/trender-io)

